# Del-Bay trial



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone have info on the open?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks

1,2,3,4,9,10,11,13,14,16,19,21,22,26,27,28,30,32,33,36,38,39,42,44,46,47,49,52,55,57,58,
63,64,65,71,73,74,75

Total 38
________
VOLVO XC60 HISTORY


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

Any Q news?


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

finished combined land / water blinds. Sorry don't have the call backs, water marks in the am


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks Brenda. Stuck at work and appreciated the update.


----------



## Sue (Feb 17, 2003)

Cal Rumbley won the Q with his dog Drake! Congratulations!!!! Sue


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the land blind

1,2,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,18,19,22,23,25,26,29,30,31,33,34,36,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,
47,49,50,51

36 total
________
Hawaii medical marijuana dispensary


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

3,14,26,36,38,46,47,63,74

9 total
________
Washington dispensaries


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Any Derby Results?


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

Or additional Q results? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,4,6,8,10,11,14,15,16,23,25,26,29,31,34,36,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,49

25 total
________
Ford E-Series


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats to Mike Pattay and Deuce on their 3rd place in the Qual. This was Deuce's first qual. Good job Mike!!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Placements

1st - #3 Benny H/Eric Babin O/Mark Menzies
2nd - #26 Knight H/Kristen Hoffman O/Carroll Niesen
3rd - #74 Nellie O/H Ken Neil (Qual For Nat'l Open)
4th - #36 Jinx O/H Madelyn Yelton
RJ - #47 Jock H/Eric Babin O/Marion Stroud-Swingle

Jams- 63,46,47

Congrats To All!!!

Qualifying Results

1st - #20 Drake O/H Cal Rumbley
2nd - #23 Dotty O/H Bill Booker
3rd - #37 Duece O/H Mike Pattay
4th - #6 Rosie O/H Jim McCready
RJ - #31

Jams - 33,35
________
Buy easy vape vaporizer


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

tbyars said:


> Any Derby Results?


Eight dogs have been called back for the fourth series which will be run Sunday morning.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Brenda said:


> (snip)
> 3rd - #74 Nellie O/H Ken Neil (Qual For Nat'l Open)
> (snip)


Is it getting boring yet???  CONGRATULATIONS hot pants!!!! Can't wait til November!

-Kristie


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st- #10 Gator O/H Cal Rumbley
2nd -#6 Beaver H/Patti Roberts O/Richard & Delores Smith
3rd- #4 Molly H/Bill Thompson O/Connie Raynor
4th - #3 Della O/H Tony Hunt
RJ -#2

Jams - 1,11,12
________
MICHIGAN DISPENSARIES


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,2,4,8,14,31,36,40,41,43,46

11 Total
________
YAMAHA R5


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Bill Booker and Dottie!

A fellow amateur flatlander buddy does well.

- Chris


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Way to go Cal Rumbley on a fantastic weekend winning the Q and the Derby with 2 different dogs!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Bart Clark on winning the Amateur with Tank at Del-Bay!!!! Not sure of the other placements....


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st - #40 Tank O/H Bart Clark
2nd - #31 Molly O/H Ken Neil
3rd - #36 Striker O/H Newt Cropper
4th - #46 Felon O/H Don Driggers

RJ - # 43 Skeeter O/H Jerald Wikes

Jams - 41,8,4,1
________
Valium Rehab Forum


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Some photos from the Open:

First Place Winner:










Second Place:










Third Place:










Fourth Place:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st - #40 Tank O/H Bart Clark
> 2nd - #31 Molly O/H Ken Neil
> ...


Yeah, Molly!!! Great weekend guys! Congrats!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice photo's Jeff.


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

BIG CONGRATS TO MIKE PATTAY AND DUECE on getting his first ribbon in his first qualifying stakes. You have become a good student and retained your lessons well. Keep up your hard work.......wasn't long ago you were running your out of control derby stakes!! NICE JOB!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have placed photos from the Del Bay Open and Derby at http://jeffgoodwin.com/DelBay2008/. This is an HTML version. A Flash movie version for the bandwidth blessed is at http://jeffgoodwin.com/DelBay2008flash/. If you are interested in copies of photos, please contact me by PM, email to [email protected], or telephone to 215-321-9254. You are welcome to download copies of the JPG files for non-commercial use (Pause the display, right-click on the image, and select the save-as option). If you post the photos on the Internet, I would appreciate credit.


----------

